# What was your first Rock Concert?



## Ken Morgan (Feb 2, 2010)

We were chatting about this the other day, what was the first rock concert you ever went to?

One of the guys I was talking to seen Zeppelin and the Beatles back in the day....that would have been so very cool.

For me:
1. ACDC, For those about to Rock, December 10, 1981, Maple Leaf Gardens, Toronto. (I swear I couldn't hear for three days after this one..)

2. Triumph, Allied Forces, December 31, 1981, Maple Leaf Gardens, Toronto.

3. Rush, Signals, November 17, 1982 Maple Leaf Gardens, Toronto.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Feb 2, 2010)

First big concert in a stadium for me was summer of 1978. I was 18. The headline act was ELO (Electric Light Orchestra). That was the tour where they had the giant flying saucer. It was OK.

One of the opening acts was ... Meatloaf. That was cool.

The venue was the former Exhibition Stadium on the grounds of the Canadian National Exhibition. It was one of their last general assignment seating events for the Ex, drawing 65,000 spectators, a record that was broken the following month by The Eagles, who drew 70,000. This was around the time of the stampede that killed spectators at The Who concert in Cincinnati, and GA seating was abandoned after that.

I recall being somewhat concerned about safety, as the event was 90 minutes late in starting. Restless audience members began whipping large glass pop bottles around.


----------



## Omar B (Feb 2, 2010)

Slayer


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 2, 2010)

August 30, 1977 for me.  McNichols Arena in Denver, Big Mac as they called it.  Alice Cooper.  The opening act was Styx.  Alice canceled all his show dates after McNichols and checked into a detox center, seriously.  He announced it at the end of the show, we fans all thought it was part of the act.  They strapped him into a gurney and hoisted him in the air and sprayed him down with champagne from magnum-sized bottles.  I found out later that it was for real, he did cancel all his remaining shows and checked into rehab.  Helluva show.

Oh, and by the way, kiddies...you missed all the fun.  Back then, your ears rang for three days after a show, even if you were in the nosebleed seats.  And the cops only searched for bottles, people brought in all sorts of, er, other forms of entertainment.  At the end of the show when the house lights came on, there were always hundreds of people left over who could not even move.  Wild times.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Feb 2, 2010)

Texas Jam 1983, Dallas:
Styx (Kilroy Was Here tour) 
Sammy Hagar 
Triumph 
Ted Nugent 
Uriah Heep 

People were firing up all around me and I got stoned without even taking a toke. I was 12. I still remember Ted Nugent's loincloth.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 2, 2010)

Maple Leaf Gardens was simply a haze when the lights came back up after the shows, between the pot and the cigarette smoke, you could hardly see the people across the arena.  

I seen other acts at other venues years later, Supertramp, Queen, Meatloaf and others, and it was completly different. I didn't smell any pot at any of those shows. I guess we were all just that much older...


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 3, 2010)

SugarLoaf with the babys opening for them at the Ada theater downtown Bosie Idaho.


----------



## Flea (Feb 3, 2010)

I have two answers to this ...

My first concert in chronological terms was Huey Lewis and the News.  My dweeby boyfriend at the time asked me if I liked them.  Uh ... I guess.  So he surprised me with tickets, to go with his mother and grandmother.  I was 14.  It was very sparsely attended, and I found out later that his family was absolutely wrathful because I didn't tap my foot enough.  (?!)  They treated me like dogshit for the rest of our ill-fated relationship.

That experience was so lame I don't even consider it a concert at all, much less my first.

My first concert _experience_ came a couple months later, as my best friend and I sneaked into an all-ages show for Concrete Blond.  It was supposed to be 16 and up.  As the bouncers cleared out all the kiddos for the adults-only set and sold beer, we hid in the bathroom and got two shows.  That band only gets better over the years. I have no doubt I'll be blasting Bloodletting from my room at the nursing home, annoying the crap out of the orderlies.


----------



## crushing (Feb 3, 2010)

Cheap Trick / John Waite in the mid-80s.


----------



## Stac3y (Feb 3, 2010)

Alice Cooper in 1978 (might have been 1977). It was the one where he burst out of a garbage can at some point. We took the Yugoslavian foreign exchange student who was visiting with us. I was 10 or 11 years old. I couldn't hear for DAYS. Saw 2 different people go into convulsions and have to be taken out on stretchers. It was a GREAT show.


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 3, 2010)

Journey (Frontiers tour) with the following opening acts, Sammy Hagar (pre-Van Halen), Rick Springfield, The Tubes, John Cougar, and some other act i cannot remember.

Since then Have sene Pink Floyd three times. Rush twice (most recently on their Snakes and Arrows tour), the recent Judas Priest, heaven and Hell, Motorhead tour. I've seem the Cure, depech mode, Johnny Lydon with Public Image Ltd, opening up for the Sugar Cubes (remember them??), REM (at the 40 watt club no less), also caught Nirvana at the 40 watt just before the broke big...got hang with them back stage for a time...very cool. Saw the Police during their reunion tour. Also caught Billy Joel back in '89. 

I've seen diana Krall when she played a show at my music school...such a lovely voice, there is no sexier song than wyen she sings "Peel me a grape."  Lots of other smalled local bands/acts.  I'd go to Music fest in bethkehem as I lived right down the street.  Just spend the day walking around town cathciung all the acts playing every corner.  man, I miss that.

I love live music of all types and try to get out to shows whenever I can (hard to do given my family situation...but yiou just can't beat a good live music show for pure entertainment value).

Peace,
Erik


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 3, 2010)

INXS / Public Image Ltd, Detroit 1988

As someone who had only recently discovered the Sex Pistols, it would have interested me greatly to know that the orange-haired freak in the opening band was none other than John Lydon aka Johnny Rotten.  As it was, I just thought he was some twerpy kid in a local band (we came in late).


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 3, 2010)

First Concert
Jethro Tull - I believe it was the Heavy Horses tour


----------



## Gordon Nore (Feb 3, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> First Concert
> Jethro Tull - I believe it was the Heavy Horses tour



Uber cool. I loved _Thick as a Brick_ and _Aqualung_.


----------



## KELLYG (Feb 3, 2010)

Van Harlen late 70's early 80's pre Sammy Hagar.  Quiet Riot and the Head Pins, Journey, Molly Hatchet, Prince etc.  Yes you could smell the smoke in the air, so to speak.  As long as people were not rioting or stampeding anything went.  Wild times indeed!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 3, 2010)

For me it was ZZtop, Cheap Trick and White Snake.  It was a good concert with a lively atmosphere. (some real people really partying)  Cheap Trick was simply awesome!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 3, 2010)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> For me it was ZZtop, Cheap Trick and White Snake. It was a good concert with a lively atmosphere. (some real people really partying) Cheap Trick was simply awesome!


 
First time I saw ZZ Tops was New Year eve 1976 at the Ft Worth Coliseum.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 3, 2010)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Cheap Trick



I started a riot at the Cheap Trick/Kansas/Pablo Cruise concert in Okinawa, Japan, in 1982 or 83.  Bun E. Carlos thought I was hilarious.  I got the snot kicked out of me by a body builder right next to the stage (I was an MP on duty trying to keep people from smoking in the all-wooden Field house at Camp Foster).


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 3, 2010)

bluekey88 said:


> Rush twice (most recently on their Snakes and Arrows tour),
> Erik


 
That was my last real concert, floors, 20 rows back. Assume!! 
And my sons first real concert. (Sharon, Lois and Bram don't count!!)


----------



## frank raud (Feb 4, 2010)

First concert I went to was Frank Zappa, with Tom Waits as one of the opening acts(the other was a Quebec band, Maniege) in Montreal, summer of 1974.

Notable concerts would take too long, but I did see Led Zeppelin, Genesis with Peter Gabriel, SRV and a couple hundred others.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Feb 11, 2010)

My first concert: New Kids on the Block. I was, like, 8.

My first concert (with good music): Beach Boys/Chicago, at 15.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 11, 2010)

Aerosmith on the Done with Mirrors tour.
Sean


----------



## zDom (Feb 13, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Slayer



Really? Slayer? You went straight for the *HARD* stuff  Like skipping cigarettes, booze and pot and going directly to mainlining heroin!



Xue Sheng said:


> First Concert
> Jethro Tull - I believe it was the Heavy Horses tour



Nice! Sad they kind of faded away. I always liked Tull, wish I coulda seen 'em.



Here's my first:

It must have been about '81 or '82, in southern Cali. My buddy and his buddy both broke up with their girlfriends two days before a Billy Squier concert so they had 2 extra tickets &#8212; invited ME to go! Woot! Def Leppard was the opening act which, at the time, had only one hit to speak of: "Bringin' On the Heartbreak."

Only it rained. Caught us completely by surprise as that doesn't happen very often in southern Cali. And we were completely soaked and, wearing nothing but Members Only jackets, freezing our butts off (_must of been as low as 60 degrees!!!!_) for something like over two hours. Wet, cold, miserable.

FINALLY Def Leppard hits the stage. About halfway through the show, Billy comes stumble-dancing out on the stage. Def Leppard are visibly uncomfortable since, at THAT time Billy was the Huge Star and they were almost nobodies hoping for the Big Time.

Somebody comes from backstage to coax Billy offstage, so he waves to the crowd as he is hustled offstage.

Def Leppard finishes their set and, again, we are waiting: Wet, cold, miserable.

We bailed before Billy started. Can't remember if I heard he actually played that night and, if so, how long they had to wait until he was sober enough to prop up in front of a mic.


----------



## setboy (Feb 13, 2010)

Grateful Dead Live at Copps Coliseum, Hamilton, Ontario, Canada, 1990-03-21 
http://www.archive.org/details/gd1990-03-21.aud.gidley.91767.sbeok.flac16


----------



## Big Don (Feb 13, 2010)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> My first concert: New Kids on the Block.


That is so sad.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 13, 2010)

Big Don said:


> That is so sad.


 
Hey, we've all got **** in our closets....I won't even tell you about the country stuff I've been dragged too over the years.


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 13, 2010)

Big Don said:


> That is so sad.


 
Eight year old girl, dude.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 13, 2010)

How about the last Concert you saw. For me it was Kelly Pickler.:uhyeah:
Sean


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 13, 2010)

Last one?
Rick Emmett plays Clapton.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 13, 2010)

First Ever concert I can remember was Gary Wright on his Dream Weaver Tour... was front row too... (ok, ok festival seating which meant if you fought hard enough you can worm your way up to the front)... Still a memorable concert (for me). 

Other concerts included: not in order of course
Bruce Springsteen's Born In The USA tour in the Dallas Cotton Bowl... the only place big enough to hold it since he was THAT popular then.
Bob Seger Against The Wind Tour Washington D.C. 
Robert Plant: Principle Of Moments Tour (Phil Collins was guest drummer and some "mystery guitarist that was always wrapped up around his head but lots of people swore it was Jimmy Page)
Janet Jackson: Rhythm Nation 1814 Tour in Salt Lake City, some guy had his date cancel last moment on him and he didn't want to be stuck with an extra ticket... NO!  I was not his Scab Date!!!  :lol: 
Grass Roots, Beach Boys 4th Of July Concert at the Mall in Washington D.C. t'was awesome to say the least. 
Huey Lewis And The News: Fore Tour in Dallas, TX where they had the Cowboys come out and help sing Hip To Be Square That was an "extra-ticket" invite thing.
Stevie Nicks: Other Side Of The Mirror Tour (hey, it was a first date kinda thing...the only way I could get that hottie to go out with me... :uhyeah: )
KISS: Love Gun Tour in Birmingham Alabama
Chuck Mangione: Feel So Good Tour in Chattanooga TN
Triumph: Allied Forces Tour In Chattanooga, TN
Atlanta Rhythm Section in Chattanooga TN
Bad Company in Nashville TN... The original band with Paul Roberts in the lead 
Cheap Trick in Chattanooga TN
In Oct. 19th 1977 I had tickets to go see Lynyrd Skynyrd but that was a day before the plane crash that killed the lead singer Ronnie Van Zant and a couple other band members... I never had the desire to go see the band since they reformed... just wouldn't have been the same without Ronnie. 
I think I was going to head up to Louisville KY to see Alice Cooper on his '79 tour but that morning my mother had passed away.
I know I've seen a few more in between all of them listed but well the erasing properties of marijuana smoke (yes, I inhaled!!) just prevents any clear recollection. :idunno: hey... young and stupid back then. 
But OH WHAT A BLAST!

Oh yeah... last concert?... Steppenwolf: Dallas Texas in a small venue but still so cool.


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 13, 2010)

Last one = George Thorogood 

Gonna see Dropkick Murphys in a couple weeks.  Living Colour in March, and then Reverend Horton Heat in April.  It's shaping up to be a good concert year.


----------



## zDom (Feb 16, 2010)

Last concert?

Aerosmith in St. Louis  just before Mr. Tyler fell off the stage a few concerts later.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 16, 2010)

Ironic that my first and last concerts were by the same band: Kiss.

Early 90's, Irvine Amphitheater and more recently in Vancouver.

In between, I've seen (not necessarily in this order) The Kinks, Jethro Tull, U2, The Red Hot Chili Peppers (when they were wearing *socks* and playing dives) Peter Gabriel (joy!) Genesis (Dodger Stadium, dude), Ratt (Poison opened for them) Michael Jackson (floor seating in the teens - twice! - it was awesome), Pink Floyd, The Artist Formerly Known As Prince, David Bowie and ... likely a few more I can't remember. :uhyeah:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 16, 2010)

shesulsa said:


> Ironic that my first and last concerts were by the same band: Kiss.
> 
> Early 90's, Irvine Amphitheater and more recently in Vancouver.
> 
> In between, I've seen (not necessarily in this order) The Kinks, Jethro Tull, U2, The Red Hot Chili Peppers (when they were wearing *socks* and playing dives) Peter Gabriel (joy!) Genesis (Dodger Stadium, dude), Ratt (Poison opened for them) Michael Jackson (floor seating in the teens - twice! - it was awesome), Pink Floyd, The Artist Formerly Known As Prince, David Bowie and ... likely a few more I can't remember. :uhyeah:


Thats not irony, its coincidence.
sean


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 16, 2010)

My last "rock" concert was, I beleive, Rush the Test for Echo tour or it might have been Kiss on one of thier many farewell tours.... I will have to see if I still have my old ticket collection. Actually I think Kiss was 2000 which was after Rush so likely it was Kiss


----------

